# alright...let's have some photos!!!



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

My buddy Brian's deer from Hill Air Force Base! My turn now! 5x5...23" outside spread...


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Very nice! Congratulations to him, and best of luck to you on your hunt! 

HunterDavid :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You don't count they eyeguards as points sssssillllly!


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Very nice buck. Hope I can get something that nice. Good luck on your hunt. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> You don't count they eyeguards as points sssssillllly!


browtines??? ok so it's a 4x with 2 inch browtines... 8)


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

NICE BUCK! HAPPY HUNTING.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

It's is a great buck I'm just messin. 'What do you mean by Hill Air force Base Buck?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

he killed him on the air force base...both him and I have permits to hunt on base...
http://www.hafbdeerhunt.com/


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cool, I'd never even heard of that. Have you seen some pretty big bucks?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

my buddy killed the biggest one that we've seen so far this year...there's one that's a little smaller that I've seen that I'm gonna try and arrow tonight...


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great buck to your friend! Congratulations and good luck on your hunt too!

I killed this buck opening morning as well. Actually shot the wrong buck but it turned out pretty well in the end. Good luck to you all!

I can't get the picture to show up with the left antler in it. O well, He is a decent 4 point on that side.

Chad


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Go get'im stablebuck.
Nice pics Chad. I see the L antler perfectly....congratulations


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

nice back forks...healthy looking animal!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

SS, when you say you shot the wrong buck, was there a bigger one you had scouted out? He looks like a fine buck to me. From the first pic it looks like he has pretty good mass.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice buck Chad, I just can't say that 'bout the hill buck. looks jerkyed all ready.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Willfish,

Yeah, this was the smaller of 4 bucks I had snuck in on and had at 25 yards. They ended up busting me and I shot this buck after they got up and moving. They were milling around in the brush and I could only see part of his antlers. I am not disappointed however. He has great mass and is my biggest bow buck so far!

Good luck to each of you on your hunts.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Great bucks for both of you. Maybe I'll get lucky and be able to post a picture. You would think that Hill Field buck would be a monster lliving on the government dole and all :mrgreen:


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

So, if there's a bigger buck, you won't mind telling us where, now that you have yours, right!? :wink:


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

middlefork said:


> Great bucks for both of you. Maybe I'll get lucky and be able to post a picture. You would think that Hill Field buck would be a monster lliving on the government dole and all :mrgreen:


You would think we would have better bucks wouldnt you, however the deer that are on hill very frequently move on and off the installation. I actually do all of the deer counts on base and keep track of where the deer are and what kind of numbers we have. In the past I have seen some bucks that a larger then that buck. However, not very often. Most of our deer are does and two points. Tell your buddy good job that is a great buck for Hill.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

silentstalker said:


> this was the smaller of 4 bucks I had snuck in on and had at 25 yards. They ended up busting me and I shot this buck after they got up and moving.


Wow those other bucks must have been monsters. But like you said, it turned out okay for ya. I'd sure be pleased with him too. especially with on the archery.


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

great bucks


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

stablebuck said:


> he killed him on the air force base...both him and I have permits to hunt on base...
> http://www.hafbdeerhunt.com/


Just an FYI for ya, you are drawing the *right* to hunt on hill afb not a tag. Hill is considered one of the many extended archery areas. You are required to have a tag that was obtained from the state. You can even put in for the hunt if you drew a rifle tag (actually an any legal weapon tag) however, you must use a bow and hunt during the season dates issued from the state.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Let's return to the original intent of this post, and get your pics up. I don't care how dinky your kill was, let's see them! Give a little story, too.


----------



## bhiii (Sep 11, 2007)

Here you go then...
8am opening morning 10 yard shot out of my tree stand.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

sweet dude! Just like clockwork??? Or were you not expecting anything specifically?


----------



## chipflipper (May 21, 2008)

bhiii said:


> Here you go then...
> 8am opening morning 10 yard shot out of my tree stand.


That looks like the one I jumped!! Ha Ha Way to go... bhiii that's great!!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Nice bhiii, I like the height and mass on that buck.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice! Looks like it is going to be a great year.


----------



## bhiii (Sep 11, 2007)

There's a trend starting to form with my luck as I've killed a buck opening morning from this tree stand location 3 of 4 years now.... Odds are favorable maybe I should head to Wendover.......!


----------

